# McGrady leads HISTORICAL COMEBACK



## The_Franchise

Dedicate this thread to all thoughts and comments about "the comeback".


----------



## HeinzGuderian

What was it, 13 points in 40 seconds? Incredible. Better than Reggie Miller (just in the regular season). TMac is clutch, no question about it anymore. Anyone have a clip of the last minute or so?


----------



## Pejavlade

I just saw the game on the score, wow tmac is clutch first a 3 and a foul then a huge three to win that was amazing :clap: if there is a tmac fan club add me


----------



## The_Franchise

He has already hit game winners against Portland, LAC and Philadelphia. Had a very poor game before the ending, but he got the job done.

Sad thing is that after Yao and TMac, the next highest scorer had 5 points. But the combination of Yao and TMac is dynamite, and should be kept together for the next 5 years... atleast.


----------



## Gambino

That was just special. Down by 10 with under a minute to go. Nice win for Houston.


----------



## Wacky Tiger

Absolutely UNBELIEAVABLE.

Im sitting here at work still in SHOCK and it happened like over an hour ago. I really really want a copy of this match and the Dallas one.

Im still its like weird, i cant ever remember being in so much shock. I was watching it on FLASH from the NBA website and i just couldnt beleive what i was seing.

BRING ON DALLAS!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

Hey guys, you know who is going to hook you guys up with a video of this...Me, duh!  

I'll probably have the video by tommorrow though, so be patient


----------



## Jewelz

By the way, in my Sig I am going to create the new "McGrady with the Clutchest Performance ever Club"

PM me or reply to this thread if you want to join! 

edit: just wanted to test my signature


----------



## ThaShark316

I was at the game,just looking at the people that left...I figured game was over,but man....what a 30 seconds by T-Mac.

In Section 113,I jumped off my seat,pretty much ran over ppl,and ran thru the tunnel (before u get ur seat) and yelled "they said it was a bad trade" and "they still want steve francis" :laugh: haha,what a win!!

Edit...Add me Jewelz


----------



## lildice

*Highlights: TMac vs. Spurs- CLUTCH!!*

http://mixmakers.net/showthread.php?p=17012#post17012

I've never seen Kobe do anything like this. LOL.
enjoy.


----------



## Pejavlade

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> By the way, in my Sig I am going to create the new "McGrady with the Clutchest Performance ever Club"
> 
> PM me or reply to this thread if you want to join!
> 
> edit: just wanted to test my signature


I dont know if its the clutchest performance ever but add me.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The Video has arrived!!
> 
> Here it is
> 
> http://s18.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=B668215E1338B5D3C97BB4BA14C65587
> 
> Thanks to MixMakers.net





After he hits the game winner, look at the kid in yellow on the stairs!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> By the way, in my Sig I am going to create the new "McGrady with the Clutchest Performance ever Club"
> 
> PM me or reply to this thread if you want to join!
> 
> edit: just wanted to test my signature


Wow. That commentator in the video _sucks_.


----------



## Arclite

Holy crap!   

I've NEVER seen anything like that.. unbefreakinglievable..


----------



## rocketeer

i gave up and turned around to get on my computer. then he hit the 1st one. i turned around for the 4 point play and 3rd 3. then the steal and 4th 3 just through defenders.

i still can't believe what happened. tmac was just ridiculous.


----------



## Sweeper

ditto to all comments above.

I raced home from work to check the score and:
1. jaws dropped when I first saw the win.... think Rox lost 6 or 7 straight to the spurs
2. pretty much dislocated my jaw after reading the recap!!!

Holy fricking hell... scoring 13 points in the final 31 seconds. Would've given a kidney and a chunk of my liver to have been there!

Too bad for all those fans that left early!

Duncan did well to get 7 blocks though


----------



## Yao Mania

:jawdrop: That was probably the most amazing thing I've ever seen in the NBA, EVER! How does he make those shots, that's just un-friggin-believable... I'm not even thinking ahead right now, this is truly a moment to cherish. 

Impossible is NOTHING!


----------



## kisstherim

i was sleeping and thought this game would be played tomorrow when he did that freaking thing.:upset:    :upset:


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> By the way, in my Sig I am going to create the new "McGrady with the Clutchest Performance ever Club"
> 
> PM me or reply to this thread if you want to join!


add me plz.:grinning:


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> add me plz.:grinning:


I'll add you

Thanks for joining!


----------



## buzzer555

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> :jawdrop: That was probably the most amazing thing I've ever seen in the NBA, EVER! How does he make those shots, that's just un-friggin-believable... I'm not even thinking ahead right now, this is truly a moment to cherish.
> 
> Impossible is NOTHING!


yup, impossible is nothin when Tmac is in the mood.

Hope this keeps up.


----------



## darknezx

There are some nagging concerns though, because they were already hanging in there before Brown blew the game open. Why aren't the Rockets experimenting with having Dike and Yao on the floor when Mo Taylor and Howard were pathetic?

The way I saw it it seemed that their only skills were a hook shot that never went in. I say getting PJ Brown of NO might be the best solution, but Rockets haven't really got any expiring contracts in turn...


----------



## JGKoblenz

The video is now avaiable in the NBA.com site. Truly amazing.

[Link] (Requires Real Player)


----------



## darkballa

Count me in the club!!!

That was thebest performance ive ever seen. 13 point in 35 seconds!!! I was screaming and syaing this is unreal man!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

UNBELIEVEABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

God I wish I was there! Anyone going to the Dallas game?

Add me to the club Jewelz


----------



## The_Franchise

http://207.218.250.41/videos/2004-2005/vsSpurs120904/RoxGreatestComebackEver.avi


A much longer, comprehensive video clip (7:17). Includes the post game interview. Don't recommend it for dialup users, it's 45.8 MB.


----------



## The_Franchise

Laker fans' reaction:

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0

:laugh:

Popovich:


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Laker fans' reaction:
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0


:rofl:

Just funny enough looking at all those Kobe avatars. It's like a bunch of Kobes talking to each other. "Yah he got lucky, he had no pressure" :laugh:


----------



## Max Payne

Can someone please post a very hi resolution video ?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Laker fans' reaction:
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0
> 
> :laugh:


I love one of the opening arguments in that thread: "It's the first time he's done something like that."

LOL. When Kobe or anybody in the entire league repeats that performance, let me know because I don't expect it to happen any time soon. Unless your name's Reggie Miller, nobody's done something like that in recent years.


----------



## Lynx

One of the best game ending I've seen. Glad, I got home just before when the game was about to over. Marv Albert and Steve Kerr were having closing arguments over Spurs victory...then suddenly T-Mac took over the game.

Damn!......It was FANTASTIC. Kerr was lost of words. So was Charles Barkley. Add to the fact, Charles never said anything appreciated about T-Mac but ended the discussion with "Spurs gave the game away."


----------



## Lynx

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Laker fans' reaction:
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0


Oyeeee...some of them are appreciated too.

*I'm Happy for McGrady*

Tell both sides of story next time.


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> One of the best game ending I've seen. Glad, I got home just before when the game was about to over. Marv Albert and Steve Kerr were having closing arguments over Spurs victory...then suddenly T-Mac took over the game.
> 
> Damn!......It was FANTASTIC. Kerr was lost of words. So was Charles Barkley. *Add to the fact, Charles never said anything appreciated about T-Mac but ended the discussion with "Spurs gave the game away*."


Yeah I know, I'm sitting there listening to Charles throwing a fit that the Spurs "Game the game away" and the way he was saying it was like he thought they blew it the entire 35 seconds that were left in the game. The only part where they blew the game was when Devin Brown turned the ball over

Not once did he say anything about McGrady's performance

bleh, Everyone has haters I guess


----------



## madskillz1_99

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I love one of the opening arguments in that thread: "It's the first time he's done something like that."
> 
> LOL. When Kobe or anybody in the entire league repeats that performance, let me know because I don't expect it to happen any time soon. Unless your name's Reggie Miller, nobody's done something like that in recent years.


I'm the biggest kobe fan around, but I'll also be the first to admit that most of those comments are ridiculous, stupid, moronic, etc.. That's the kind of stupid hate that Kobe fans have to deal with all the time, so to see Kobe fans inflicting it on someone else is just wrong. TMac stepped up HUGE, he's a baller, and he delivered, one of the greatest finishes in history, case closed.


----------



## madskillz1_99

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I'm sitting there listening to Charles throwing a fit that the Spurs "Game the game away" and the way he was saying it was like he thought they blew it the entire 35 seconds that were left in the game. The only part where they blew the game was when Devin Brown turned the ball over
> 
> Not once did he say anything about McGrady's performance
> 
> bleh, Everyone has haters I guess


I love Charles Barkley, think he's funny as hell. But one day somebody needs to call him out! How many titles have you won Chuck?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Oyeeee...some of them are appreciated too.
> 
> *I'm Happy for McGrady*
> 
> Tell both sides of story next time.


It has a quarter of the replies that the "McGrady's performance was just luck" thread has.  



> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Can someone please post a very hi resolution video ?


Does the .avi file not work for you? If that is the case, you need to get the Xvid decoder. Get it here:

http://www.koepi.org/XviD-1.0.2-29082004.exe

Thanks to L-O-N for the link.


----------



## The_Franchise

I have edited the radio broadcast of the game ending to 44 seconds of highly enjoyable commentary... it's less than 500 kb in size, can anyone host it?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> Oyeeee...some of them are appreciated too.
> 
> *I'm Happy for McGrady*
> 
> Tell both sides of story next time.


no worries Lynx, we know most posters on BBB.net are intelligent ppl. I'm sure there are Houston boards out there talking about how T-Mac should be MVP and the greatest player of all time because of that performace, feel free to share it with us if you find it


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

After watching the video probably 30 times since I downloaded it, I'm stunned. It gets better each time I watch it. Simply unbelieveable. I'm never missing a Rockets game again. I'm never leaving a game I think is hopeless again. Why? Miracles DO happen.

13 points in 34 seconds. 

JesustapdancingChristonapopsiclestick. 

Unreal. Any one of those shots would've been amazing taken by itself.... but with all FOUR of them, one after the other? Simply stunning.

My jaw is STILL on the floor, four days later.


----------



## rudeboy1086

T-mac is a beast. just look at what he have done so far... he just needs to become the scoring champion again and proove that he is the best ..


----------



## Music¡îBilly

*he's always the best!*

i like T-mac, cuz he always can bring something really amazing, unexpected and exciting to us.
Also Yao is a very great player, but what he now shoud do is study and be more strong , he should be like a tiger or something, like Shake~~~


----------



## ThaShark316

Would any1 happen to have the radio version of this?

Thanks!


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Would any1 happen to have the radio version of this?
> 
> Thanks!


http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0493QHC6NC4GY1YEW5M6WCCJ1W


----------



## mcgrady001

No doubt. T-Mac is the best baller. He's so good. He is UNDEFEATABLE. He can dominate in any game can't he?


----------



## kfranco

THat comeback against SA is unbelievable,,that the first time Tmac shut me up. I am now a believer.


----------



## andycandy

does anyone have this clip


----------



## whatsshakin

http://www.dustydavis.com/videos/RoxGreatestComebackEver.avi

Here's a working link for the detailed version with postgame interview and the whole last minute of the game not just the 35 secs or whatever . (PS. the other link for this same old video doesn't work posted by somebody else in this thread)


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon

Lol, I will forever have this game etched in my memory. I was at the game but left.  We were down by 13 with 1:35 left and had just shot an airball. There was no logical reason to believe that we were going to win it. Boy was I surprised


----------



## whatsshakin

I wish I was at this game .


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Good memories, good memories.


----------



## hitokiri315

I remember that game i stopped watching it after 2:00 minutes left in the game. Turned it back to see Tmac running down the court and heaving up the game winning three pointer. What a turnaround. One of the greatest moments in rockets history.


----------



## bench5

That was an awesome comeback when they were down by ten and scored 13 points in 34 seconds. Tmac was unstopable.


----------



## RipChord

lol makes Reggie's stint look easy...


----------



## sherwin

kinda odd that this is still stickied. its almost been a year, heh


----------



## Yao Mania

sherwin said:


> kinda odd that this is still stickied. its almost been a year, heh


Just a nice reminder to us of what T-Mac can do. Can always come back to this thread when we're feeling down during this season, or if we're getting our *** beaten by the Spurs...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Someone delete this thread for God's sake. 



Just kidding guys. I'm just glad I was at work while this game was being played.


----------



## Number 2

Does anyone have a working link with this video? I was watching that new Adidas commercial and it occured to me that the whole thing is probably talking about that crazy game, but I want to see it again and make sure.

HELP!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Number 2 said:


> Does anyone have a working link with this video? I was watching that new Adidas commercial and it occured to me that the whole thing is probably talking about that crazy game, but I want to see it again and make sure.
> 
> HELP!


look up like 10 or 11 posts


----------



## Demiloy

I could have watched it, but I didn't. Man! What a game to miss. I still regret it after a year.


----------



## Number 2

all the links here are dead. Did it get taken off the internet? If so, why hasn't this thread been killed?


----------



## Rocket

It's funny because I have McGrady's "13 in 33" miracle saved as a mini-film clip and I STILL get goosebumps everytime I watch it! It was truly one of the most incredible moments in sports...


----------



## edyzbasketball

We now celebrate one year since McGrady's excellent firing up....
God bless McGrady to do it 10 times again.


----------



## lakers9104

T mAc is the gratest player that is playing today except I think KObe and him are the same but to be tracy its a differnt story.


----------



## thetennisyao

To be honest u, i think kobe is better than tmac.


----------



## Pimped Out

thetennisyao said:


> To be honest u, i think kobe is better than tmac.


if tracy is healthy, i think he is better than kobe. he isnt healthy though, so hes not. tmac can score almost as much as kobe has this year, but he is a better distributer.


----------



## thetennisyao

Pimped Out said:


> if tracy is healthy, i think he is better than kobe. he isnt healthy though, so hes not. tmac can score almost as much as kobe has this year, but he is a better distributer.


yep, but i think kobe can carry a team himself, which something that tmac can't do.


----------



## Demiloy

thetennisyao said:


> yep, but i think kobe can carry a team himself, which something that tmac can't do.


 He carried a mediocre Orlando team to the playoffs single-handedly.


----------



## Pasha The Great

I was just watching the clip a few times more(it never gets old) and I just realized.. my god tmac did this all by himself in only 35 seconds!! His moves were incredible when he was trying to get open, I usually only payed attention to him shooting but damn it was so amazing how he was able to get open, and this was against the best defensive team!! 

No matter what anybody says, Tmac is one of the greatest to ever play.

Do you think the spurs think about those 35 seconds each time they play? What do think the refs were thinking??


----------



## jworth

The Spurs are probably just glad that was likely a once-in-a-lifetime miracle by McGrady.


----------



## Pain5155

U may have never seen kobe do it, but T-Mac and the rockets r on the outside looking in, while Kobe made it to the playoffs and lost in 7, when many ppl wrote the lakers down from even making the layoffs, or even seieng a game 5 against the suns.


----------



## jworth

Pain5155 said:


> U may have never seen kobe do it, but T-Mac and the rockets r on the outside looking in, while Kobe made it to the playoffs and lost in 7, when many ppl wrote the lakers down from even making the layoffs, or even seieng a game 5 against the suns.


I don't think anybody knocks Kobe for not scoring 13 points in 33 seconds when he has in fact scored 81 points in a single game before. They're both their own individual player.


----------



## melo4life

tmac will lead the revival of the rockets next season but no1 is more of a clutch player than melo


----------



## unluckyseventeen

I shall revive this thread with this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4_az7l-JZ0&search=13 points in 35 seconds


----------



## Legend-Like

If you a music video here : http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=589014108236811743&q=Tracy+McGrady


----------



## Demiloy

One thing about his four-point play -- most four-point plays are made when a guy shoots and then is hit after he releases it. In this case, T-Mac got hit first, then released the shot, which made it all the more amazing.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

This was incredible to watch. One of my favorite performances, from one of my favorite players. I can't wait for T-Mac o be fully healthy again.


----------



## Pain5155

T-mac will be clutch when he can get out of the first round.


----------



## G_Wallace#3

Yeah i saw that
That was SICK!!!!
He was simply on fire


----------



## Pain5155

seriously calm down, it was a REGULAR SEASON GAME. ppl seem to forget about that. the playoffs are what matter.


----------



## Demiloy

Pain5155 said:


> seriously calm down, it was a REGULAR SEASON GAME. ppl seem to forget about that. the playoffs are what matter.


 Why not say the same about Wilt's 100? Does that matter? After all, it's _just_ the regular season.


----------



## lingi1206

i was acctually lucky i turn on the radio just that minute with 40 secs or so left and i heard all of that, i mean what odds was that.


----------



## K-Dub

Pain5155 said:


> seriously calm down, it was a REGULAR SEASON GAME. ppl seem to forget about that. the playoffs are what matter.


Wilt's 100 doesn't matter; Kobe's 81 doesn't matter. Seeding doesn't matter; the lottery doesn't matter if the regular season doesn't matter. Which makes the playoffs obsolete.


----------



## HayesFan

Pain5155 said:


> seriously calm down, it was a REGULAR SEASON GAME. ppl seem to forget about that. the playoffs are what matter.


Let's see you do it in a regular season game... yeah.. I didn't think so.


----------



## Demiloy

> Let's see you do it in a regular season game... yeah.. I didn't think so.


He couldn't do it in pickup.


----------



## Pain5155

this was nearly two years ago, thats all im trying to say. Performances like that matter in the playoffs, and t-mac hasnt been able to get the rockets out of the 1st round.


----------



## HayesFan

Pain5155 said:


> this was nearly two years ago, thats all im trying to say. Performances like that matter in the playoffs, and t-mac hasnt been able to get the rockets out of the 1st round.


Yes.. it was two years ago, but has anyone scored 13 points in 35 seconds since then? 

Seriously, I don't know if anyone has done that or not... 

but my point was... regardless of when it was, it was an accomplishment worth remembering.


----------



## Dean the Master

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LcY7P-AGdww"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LcY7P-AGdww" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A fan made this event in NBA 2K7 video game. 
I hope it's worth your watch.


----------



## garnett

Dean the Master said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LcY7P-AGdww"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LcY7P-AGdww" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> A fan made this event in NBA 2K7 video game.
> I hope it's worth your watch.


 Haha that's pretty good. See, things like this are the reason why you never leave games early.


----------

